# Straightening coat



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I need some help with Jackson's coat. It likes to flip up. I am not sure on what to do with it. Attached are some pictures of him.

Has anyone tried Savannah Sue Show Dog Drying Coat? If so, do you like it and does it work?


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't think Jackson looks bad at all.

I haven't tried the drying coat but I avoid flip-ups by using a forced air dryer. The key is to dry the coat completely. Bone dry. Take me nearly an hour when Bentley is in full coat. Dry til you think it is completely dry than go another 15 minutes. If there is ANY moisture left in the coat, it will cause flip-ups, bed-head and other assorted fur disasters. Another key is drying the coat in the direction you want it to lay.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I went to a grooming class by Nickie Hertzog of Claircrest Golden Retrievers in MO. She showed us this cape that she sells, I can't remember if she makes them or somebody else. She and other show people put these on the dogs after grooming and even overnight if there is a show the next day. It keeps the fur on the dog's back flat.

I can give you her contact information if you would like, or you can google her website.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

She also showed us not to move the dryer in circles, many people make this mistake. When drying, move the dry in down motions.


----------

